

Never crowdfund your equity - elias
http://blog.startuphouse.com/post/62366724364/never-crowd-fund-your-equity

======
ethanazir
A sole proprietor or general partner is more credible and worth more to an
investor because the person is responsible for their actions.

~~~
sajclarke151
Perhaps to an early-stage investor but I can't imagine that's the case during
the latter rounds of investment. They'll at least want the founder to
incorporate before investing in the company

